# Ginger/Tabby



## Tommytinkroom (Apr 24, 2011)

I managed to snap this half ginger and half tabby cat out my kitchen window.
As you can see he or she is quite a beauty,still young and very big.
I did a 60% crop on the head.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

A gorgeous cat and pic,very sharp photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats a bonny cat, great pics


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

They are really good pics them and the kitty is a cutie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes gorgeous! I love torties :laugh:


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

What a lovely cat, love the markings.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i can honestly say i have never seen a colour patten quite like that its tortie but ginger but tabby, beautiful


----------



## Tommytinkroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i can honestly say i have never seen a colour patten quite like that its tortie but ginger but tabby, beautiful


Yeah i've never seen one thats half and half ginger and tabby before either.I've seen tortie's with bits of ginger and bits of tabby but never half and half.
Maybe it should have a name like tinger or gabby or tabinger


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ive seen some brillient torties, one of them the face was split dead in half with oine colour one side & anorther the otherside!

Then another at the show was chequered!! the top half was 2 diff colours which matched the bottom, like a chess board! was fantastic!! I want one!! :laugh:


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Brilliant photo!


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Brilliant photo of a gorgeous cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a very pretty kitty. Great pictures._


----------

